# "Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester" und "Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiele"



## Patze (6. September 2011)

*Update* 25.09.2011
*
Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung * 



Update

Petra Fröhlich (Jahrgang 1974) Chefredakteurin von PC  Games, PC Games MMORE und play3 wiederspricht: Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiele. 


*Original Artikel   *

Heute erschien auf Spiegel Online folgender Artikel:

_"Wehe, wenn nicht alle Waffentypen aufgezählt werden! Die Art,  wie deutsche Fachmedien über Videospiele schreiben, ist viel zu sehr auf  Hardcore-Gamer ausgerichtet, sie ist platt und ideenlos. Christian Schmidt war über Jahre selbst profilierter Kritiker - hier rechnet er mit seiner alten Branche ab."_

In diesem Artikel schildert Christian Schmidt (34), als Fachjournalist für Computer- und Videospiele und ehemaliger, stellvertretender Chefredakteur des Magazins "GameStar", wie der Spielejournalismus funktioniere. Er bezeichnet die deutsche Spielekritik als _"selbstzweckhaft"_ und _"verknöchert"_. Des weiteren beklagt er, dass das _"Personal aus Amateuren rekrutiert"_ (freien Autoren) wird, die bei einem Durchschnittshonorar von 200 Euro  für einen Test nicht selten einen Stundensatz, der unter dem Mindestlohn  für Reinigungskräfte (8,55 Euro) liegt, erreichen würden. Schlussendlich schildert er, wie gute Spiel-Kritik auszusehen hätte.

Ob dies jedoch den Trend (immer weniger Leser und Käufer von Spielepublikationen) stoppen kann bzw. wird, ist für mich persönlich mehr als fraglich. Denn nicht nur den Spielepublikationen gehen Leser und Käufer verloren, sondern die Zeitschriftenauflagen, Zeitungsauflagen - also Printmedien - sind allgemein rückläufig. Ich vermute, dass dies kein spezifisches Problem, sondern ein generelles ist. Ich maße es mir aber nicht an, ein Urteil darüber zu fällen, wie gute Spielkritik auszusehen hat - dafür fehlt mir (noch) die nötige Kompetenz.

Nur mal so am Rande: Ich habe früher fast jede Asugabe der PC Games gekauft (2003-2007/2008). Games Star oder Computer Bild Spiele o.ä. Spielezeitschriften haben mich nie interessiert.


----------



## Star_KillA (6. September 2011)

Ausführlichere News bitte , sonst ist die in 5 Minuten dicht


----------



## Adam West (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Mach ma Zitate rein und schreib bissl was dazu. Außerdem persönliche Meinung. hopp hopp


----------



## sfc (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Ich kann seine Kritik in Teilen nachvollziehen. Dennoch möchte ich auch noch etwas über die Technik, Ausstattung und Steuerung eines Spiels wissen. Was nützt mir zum Beispiel die beste Story, wenn das Spiel vor lauter Konsolenoptimierungen mit Maus und Tastatur kaum zu steuern ist. Und in einem Rollenspiel sind mir die Anzahl der Waffen und insbesondere Kombinations- und Aufrüstmöglichkeiten sehr wichtig. Wenn man so will, macht das einen nicht unerheblichen Teil am Kunstfaktor eines Spiels aus. Was wäre denn ein Gothic/Risen ohne die Möglichkeit, Schwerter zu schärfen oder sogar eigene zu schmieden? Genau, Arcania!


----------



## IconX (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Kann die Kritik teilweise auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da sie meiner Meinung in gewisser Weise unpräzise ist. Ich denke, was er meint ist dass sich die meisten Zeitschriften vom Casualleser entfernen und sich eher einem "Fachpuplikum" zuwenden, die schon etwas tiefer in der Materie drin stecken und denen Fachbegriffe zur Technik usw. nicht mehr fremd sind.

Somit sollte er doch dann eigentlich dafür plädieren, dass diese Sparte durch neue Zeitschriften geschlossen wird, nicht dass sich diese auf die Spieleneulinge wieder hinzubewegen. Auch möchte ich in einem Spieletest keine Geschichte über das Spiel erzählt bekommen, sondern nur die Geschichte des Spiels - plus Informationen zur Technik, Gameplay und auch ein paar subjektive Gedanken. Zusätzliche Infos, wie zb. bei Deus Ex zum Stand der Technik bezüglich Cyborgs etc. sind dann etwas, was man dem Leser durch einen kleinen Infokasten bereitstellen kann, der dann für den Interessierten vllt. noch weitere Links beinhaltet - aber das reicht dann auch, schliesslich soll der Text ja auch noch eine gewisse Kürze und Präganz haben, und nicht abdriften.

Ist nur meine subjektive Meinung , von daher


----------



## Flitzpiepe (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Die meisten PC Gamer sind nunmal eher die sogenannten "Hardcoregamer" und möchten natürlich auch dementsprechend informiert werden über ihr Hobby. Diese Leute, die ihren PC alleine aufrüsten und keinen Stang-PC kaufen kennen die Fachbegriffe und wüschen sich sicher auch, daß mit denen gearbeitet wird.  Wenn ich jetzt aber an die Zeitschrift "Computer Bild Spiele" denke, da ist überhaupt nix hardcoremäßiges dran. Im Gegenteil, da werden Fußnoten zu Worten wie Patch usw gesetzt wo idiotensicher erklärt wird was ein Patch ist. Also sind die sogenannten Casuals auch bedient. Und die anderen die keine "Hardcoregamer" sind, sind glaube ich eh Konsoleros wo seit Jahren Stillstand in der Technik herrscht. Ich finde Hardcoretests gut und kann nicht behaupten Tests aus den gängigen Fachmagazinen nicht zu verstehen. Auch wenn ich zum Beispiel keine Ahung von Autos habe ist ein Test zu einem NfS nicht mit böhmischen Dörfern gespickt, weil man im Kontext genug Erklärung bekommt. Ich bin für mehr Hardcoretests für Hardcoregamer und mehr Technikbegriffe in Spieletests bei PC Spielen.


----------



## Memphys (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Toll hat mal wieder einer die Chance genutzt sich zu profilieren und es dabei mal so überhaupt nicht getroffen. Wie schon gesagt, Computerbild Spiele professionell? Sollen die Casuals doch die Zeitung lesen und die "Hardcoregamer" lesen spezielle Zeitungen, er hat nämlich voll verpeilt das Printmedien der nächsten Generation wahrscheinlich vollkommen fremd sein werden. Und vor allem: Wieso die Zeitung kaufen wenn man die Tests ausführlicher und kostenlos im Internet lesen kann? Ohne das die Tester bezahlt oder unter Druck gesetzt werden...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Warum Tests lesen, wenn eine Demo deutlich mehr aussagt?


----------



## X Broster (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Memphys schrieb:


> Toll hat mal wieder einer die Chance genutzt sich zu profilieren und es dabei mal so überhaupt nicht getroffen. Wie schon gesagt, Computerbild Spiele professionell? Sollen die Casuals doch die Zeitung lesen und die "Hardcoregamer" lesen spezielle Zeitungen, er hat nämlich voll verpeilt das Printmedien der nächsten Generation wahrscheinlich vollkommen fremd sein werden. Und vor allem: Wieso die Zeitung kaufen wenn man die Tests ausführlicher und kostenlos im Internet lesen kann? Ohne das die Tester bezahlt oder unter Druck gesetzt werden...


 Weil auch der Autor bezahlt werden möchte, ein gut bezahlter Redakteur kann sich mehr Zeit nehmen, als einer, der es nebenbei macht.

Was heißt heute schon Hardcore-tester? Wird eh alles auf Konsolen getestet, mehr als die grobe Story und evtl. das Gameplay lese ich nicht mehr raus, dann lieber die angesprochenen Casual-Tests, das sieht man auch am Schreiben, die großen Redaktionen machen da wirklich gute Tests. 
"Meine AAA Spiele" teste ich dann schon lieber selbst.


----------



## m-o-m-o (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Ich kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen. Soll eine PCGH etwa jedes mal erklären, wofür CPU, GPU und Co. steht und was die so im Computer treiben? 

Ich kenne das eher so: Casualuser, in jedem Bereich, lesen sich Tests/Berichte in einem allgemeinen Magazin wie dem Spiegel durch oder blättern in der Zeitung, während das Fachpublikum sich Fachzeitschriften kauft.

Wie sollen den Tests für Casualgamer aussehen? "Call of Duty 8 -Modern Warware 3 (dt. Ruf der Pflicht 8 - Moderne Kriegsführung 3) ist einfach zu erlernen und einfach spielbar. Spielelemente muss man nicht kennen und auf seine Kameraden muss man keine Acht geben. Das finden wir gut, da so niemand von einem komplexen Spielprinzip überfordert wird. Die Grafik ist auch ganz toll, weil sie auch auf Aldirechnern von 2005 läuft. 

Ja, ich habe das überzogen dargestellt.

Allerdings muss ich Schmidt recht geben, wenn das mit den Löhnen stimmt. Aber ist das bei Zeitungen nicht anders wenn man freier Autor ist?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Aha Gametester richten sich eher an die Coregamer ist mir was ganz neues. So viel inkompetenten Scheiß den man immer liest...


----------



## Charlie Harper (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Ich lese schon lange keine Spieletests mehr. Ehrlich, wenn MW2, Crysis, Crysis 2, BO, usw. Wertungen im 85er, 90er Bereich bekommen, dann kann was nicht stimmen.
Nix gegen Crysis, aber für mich ist das nichts als ne bessere Techdemo. Einzig bei der Grafik sind 10 von 10 Punkten oder 100% gerechtfertigt. Der Rest ist eher Durchschnitt im Bereich von 60, 70%. Ich würde dem Spiel maximal 80% geben. 

Bei MW2 und BO bekäme die Grafik höchstens 70%. Beim Rest sieht es nicht besser aus, 70% für Atmophäre, 50% für die KI, 60% für die Story. 

Ich sehe da z.B. ein Borderlands eher bei 90% als ein MW2.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Mit Cod und Crysis magst du recht haben aber das Borderlands 90% verdient hätte ist nen bischen zu hoch gegriffen, ist nen gutes Spiel  so gut dann aber auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Pikus (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen. Soll eine PCGH etwa jedes mal erklären, wofür CPU, GPU und Co. steht und was die so im Computer treiben?
> 
> Ich kenne das eher so: Casualuser, in jedem Bereich, lesen sich Tests/Berichte in einem allgemeinen Magazin wie dem Spiegel durch oder blättern in der Zeitung, während das Fachpublikum sich Fachzeitschriften kauft.
> 
> ...



Errinert mich irgendwie an eine zeitschrift die mit "Computer" anfängt und mit "Spiele" aufhört 

Trotzdem gibt es nuneinmal zeitschriften für die "Normalen" leser und welche für die, die sich schon damit auskennen.
Zeitschriften wie Computerbild Spiele  sind, mMn, eher für die "normalen" leser, während Zeitschriften wie PCGames anspruchsvoller sind.


----------



## Cook2211 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Testzeitschriften (und Internet News- und Testseiten) schon nachgelassen haben.
In den 80er/90er Jahren hat es mir riesigen Spaß gemacht, Zeitschriften wie ASM oder Power Play zu lesen. Diese Magazine waren seriös, nahmen auf der anderen Seite aber so einiges mit Humor.
Wenn ein Game grottenschlecht war, dann machten sich damals die Redakteure einen ausgiebigen Spaß daraus, dieses Spiel ordentlich durch den Kakao zu ziehen, so dass man bei der Lektüre oftmals herzlich lachen musste.
So was ist scheint heute undenkbar, was schade ist. Selbst wenn heutzutage ein Spiel (oder ein Produkt) erbärmlich schlecht ist, wird noch um den heißen Brei herumgeredet. Man betreibt ja seriösen (und sterilen) Journalismus.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ..............
> In den 80er/90er Jahren hat es mir riesigen Spaß gemacht, Zeitschriften wie ASM oder Power Play zu lesen. Diese Magazine waren seriös, nahmen auf der anderen Seite aber so einiges mit Humor.
> ........(Fullquote entfernt...


Leider nur zu wahr...


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Ich bin da ebenfalls anderer Meinung: man muss schon ein ziemlicher Hardcoregamer sein um Spielemagazine zu lesen, daher ist auch die Ausrichtung auf diese Zielgruppe richtig




> Wenn ein Game grottenschlecht war, dann machten sich damals die Redakteure einen ausgiebigen Spaß daraus, dieses Spiel ordentlich durch den Kakao zu ziehen, so dass man bei der Lektüre oftmals herzlich lachen musste.


 
Kauf dir PC Action


----------



## Cook2211 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Superwip schrieb:


> Kauf dir PC Action


 
Nee. PC Action. Die sind ja schlimmer als Hartz IV TV auf RTL


----------



## Invisible_XXI (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Kann der Kritik von Herrn Schmidtdurchaus zustimmen. Der Fokus wird falsch gelegt (Vollständigkeit anstatt Interpretation und Einordnung ins Weltgeschehen oder den Alltag) und das Printmedium als solches stirbt sowieso langsam aus. 
Evtl. sollte man sich als Magazin überlegen wie man digital Geld machen könnte, damit die Arbeit der Redakteure auch entlohnt wird. Ein Monatsabo für die Webseite inkl. Forum wäre bspw. sowas. Dann müsste die Seite allerdings den Inhalt der Magazine haben und ihn mit digitalen Gimmicks wie bspw. Hyperlinks, Bildergallerien, multimediale Präsentation etc. noch aufwerten. Und evtl. Forum und Tests stärker miteinander verbinden. Bzw. die Leser stärker einbinden.


----------



## Icejester (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> Der Fokus wird falsch gelegt (Vollständigkeit anstatt Interpretation und Einordnung ins Weltgeschehen oder den Alltag) [...].


 
Genau sowas würde mich fürchterlich abschrecken. Ich will doch von einem Test sowas wie die Rubrik "Für Euch gespielt", nicht "Für Euch gedacht". Mich interessiert tatsächlich die Spielmechanik. Wie der Tester oder Autor meint, das Spiel inhaltlich in sein Weltbild oder einen anderen, größeren Kontext einordnen zu müssen, ist mir total egal. Um sowas zu lesen, gebe ich sicherlich keinen Pfennig aus.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Irgendwie lustig sowas grade von jemandem zu hören, der von ausgerechnet der Zeitschrift kommt die das fachgerechte Zerlegen von Spielen in ihre Grundmechanismen zur Perfektion getrieben hat: Der GameStar.


Ich habe das den Redakteuren dort des öfteren schon vorgehalten (auch auf dem letztjährigen Abonnenten-Treff in Köln im Rahmen der GamesCom-Woche, leider gabs dieses Jahr keine solche Veranstaltung) und wiederhole es immer wieder gerne: Man KANN Spiele nicht in feste Wertungskategorien hämmern, es geht einfach nicht. Dem festen Wertungskasten der GameStar folgend wurde schon so manches Spiel merklich über- oder unterbewertet, einfach nur weil es die in UNterkategorien gegliederte Kritik erforderte. Ebenso sind fixe Wertungen an ABsurdität nicht zu übertreffen: Jedes Spiel ist ein Kunstwerk an sich und in seiner Wertigkeit schwer subjektiven Eindrücken unterworfen, es ist ein Irrglaube da mechanisch irgendwelche Wertungsmassstäbe ansetzen zu wollen, zumal fixe Wertungen die Spiele absurderweise vergleichbar machen sollen. Jüngere Beispiele gefällig? Dragon Age 2 bekam von der GameStar 87 Punkte, Deus Ex vor kurzem "nur" eine 85. Da beide Spiele über den Daumen gepeilt grob (Action-)Rollenspiele sind wäre DA2 gemäss Wertung das bessere Spiel, einfach weil es im Grundaufbau scheinbar mehr richtig gemacht hat als falsch. Imo schläg DE:HR aber DA2 um Längen, einfach aufgrund der Machart und der Tiefe der Story die für ein RPG essentiell ist. Spielspasskiller wie repetative Levels wie in DA2 sind aber aufgrund des starren Testsystems nur marginale Wertungsabzüge wert, von daher scheint auf dem Papier DA2 das bessere Spiel zu sein, was in meinen und den Augen anderer aber in keinster Weise zutrifft. So schaden die fixen WErtungen mehr als sie denn nützen.


Von daher hat der Herr Schmidt durchaus Recht mit seiner Kritik, obowhl es schon komisch anmutet sie gerade von ihm zu hören, da er dort ebend jahreland unter genau diesem Muster gearbeitet hat ... wobei man Herrn Schmidt zu Gute halten muss, dass er durchaus versucht hat Spiele "anders" zu bewerten in seinen Texten, bis zu seinem Abgang halt.


----------



## belle (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum Tests lesen, wenn eine Demo deutlich mehr aussagt?


Diese Dinger mochte ich noch nie... 
Ich habe früher, als Christian Schmidt noch dabei war, immer GameStar gelesen. Ich besitze sogar noch eine Ausgabe von 1997. In letzter Zeit suche ich lieber nach persönlichen Tests im Internet und bestelle Spiele, welche ich sowieso kaufen würde (Witcher 2, Duke, Deus Ex 3, Two Worlds 2, Test Drive U 2, Elder Scrolls Serie). Viele Titel sind heutzutage "nur" noch Fortsetzungen, was nicht schlecht sein muss, aber man kann diese Titel getreu dem Motto "kennst du ja noch von früher" und Bildern der Beta teils selbst gut einschätzen. Ich mag keine Demos, da diese oft dort aufhören, wo das eigentliche Spiel beginnt (technisch und spielerisch) und das ist sinnlos.


----------



## Veriquitas (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

In Demos ist es halt ähnlich wie in Trailern das beste wird zusammengeschnitten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Das bezweifle ich nicht, aber wenn einem das beste schon nicht gefällt, wie soll es dann beim Rest sein?
Fakt ist doch, dass eine Demo das einfangen kann, was ein gelesener Test nicht kann: Zeigen wie sehr dir das Spiel Spaß macht, selbst wenn es nur das "Filet-Stück" ist!
Ich persönlich ziehe eine Demo Tests vor.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Ich persönlich finde User-Rezensionen, sei es auf Amazon oder Metascore (über Steam), wesentlich hilfreicher als Spieletests.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

user rezensionen sind mittlerweile leider auch immer öfters bezahlte kritiken (bzw. lobeyshymnen)... außerdem sind dort eine riesige menge an unreflektierten fanboys oder hatern am werk.
da ist mir ein objektiverer, kritischer und fachlich geschulter artikel deutlich lieber!

vielleicht müsste man tests auch mehr auf den individuellen geschmack hin ausrichten, indem man sagt, dass das getestete spiel dieser art von spielern spaß machen sollte, oder es macht spielern spaß, die auch spaß bei spiel X, Y oder Z hatten. aber um fair zu sein, muss man auch sagen, dass das teilweise ja schon so gemacht wird


----------



## Mayday21 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass die Testzeitschriften (und Internet News- und Testseiten) schon nachgelassen haben.
> In den 80er/90er Jahren hat es mir riesigen Spaß gemacht, Zeitschriften wie ASM oder Power Play zu lesen. Diese Magazine waren seriös, nahmen auf der anderen Seite aber so einiges mit Humor.


Das war wirklich erfrischend! 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde User-Rezensionen, sei es auf Amazon oder Metascore (über Steam), wesentlich hilfreicher als Spieletests.


 User Rezensionen sind hilfreich, um ein besseres Stimmungsbild einzufangen und den Titel hinsichtlich Spielspaß und Ausgereiftheit einzuwerten. Wenn es jedoch um technische Neuerungen, besonderes Design, Änderungen in der Bedienung etc. gibt, dann ist eine Fachmeinung sicher besser geeignet.


Auch wenn ich dem Artikel des Spiegel Redakteurs nicht in allen Punkten zustimmen kann (Computer Bild Spiele als "Fachzeitschrift"???), so finde ich hat er im Kern nicht ganz unrecht. Mir fehlt auch ein wenig der frische Wind. Im Grunde ist es heute doch das gleiche wie vor 20 Jahren. Das gleiche Wertungssystem mit mehr oder weniger gleichen Kategorieen.
Wie wäre es mal mit einem "Multiplayer-Special"? 
Oder einfach mal ein Tagebuch über die letzten zwei durchgezockten Nächte.
Man müßte halt mal kreativ werden oder auch mal die Leser nach außergewöhnlichen Ideen fragen.


----------



## Xate (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde, dass die Testzeitschriften (und Internet News- und Testseiten) schon nachgelassen haben.
> In den 80er/90er Jahren hat es mir riesigen Spaß gemacht, Zeitschriften wie ASM oder Power Play zu lesen. Diese Magazine waren seriös, nahmen auf der anderen Seite aber so einiges mit Humor.
> Wenn ein Game grottenschlecht war, dann machten sich damals die Redakteure einen ausgiebigen Spaß daraus, dieses Spiel ordentlich durch den Kakao zu ziehen, so dass man bei der Lektüre oftmals herzlich lachen musste.
> So was ist scheint heute undenkbar, was schade ist. Selbst wenn heutzutage ein Spiel (oder ein Produkt) erbärmlich schlecht ist, wird noch um den heißen Brei herumgeredet. Man betreibt ja seriösen (und sterilen) Journalismus.


 
Du musst dir mal die PCAction zu Gemüte führen. Da lacht man sich teilwese kaputt. Wobei zuviel Unseriösität auf dauer nervt.


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Man sollte allerdings User-Rezensionen mit den Tests der Games-Tester vergleichen, da User oft viel zu eingenommen sind. Alleine würde ich mich da auch nicht drauf verlassen. Des weiteren kann auch so mancher User ein verdeckter Entwickler sein.


----------



## Rudiratlos (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

für mich bei Game Tests sind erst mal nur die Hardware vergeliche wichtig, dann das Speil Prinzip, den rest bekomme ich bei einem Demo Spiel raus.
Da sich bei mir die letzten jahre sowiso der Ego Shooter als einziges Spass Spiel Prinzip rausgestellt hat, ist es a dann nicht so schwer die guten von den schlechten zu trennen!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> In Demos ist es halt ähnlich wie in Trailern das beste wird zusammengeschnitten.


 Wieso muss ich grad an Crysis 2 denken und lauthals lachen? 

(Alleine schon "Drücke Start" im Hauptmenü hat mich schon fast dazu verleitet das Spiel NICHT mehr zu kaufen xD)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Alleine schon "Drücke Start" im Hauptmenü hat mich schon fast dazu verleitet das Spiel NICHT mehr zu kaufen


 ein schlechter grund ein spiel links liegen zu lassen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> ein schlechter grund ein spiel links liegen zu lassen


 Finde ich schon, wenn mir die ersten Bewegtbilder des Spiels ins Gesicht schreien "Yo, Console port, biatch!!!1", ich anschliessend in den Einstellungen Dinge wie Autoaim oder nur 3 Grafik-Presets entdecke etc. dann ist das für jemandem, dem eine gelungene Umsetzung auf dem PC zugesichert wurde vom Entwickler ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. September 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte allerdings User-Rezensionen mit den Tests der Games-Tester vergleichen, da User oft viel zu eingenommen sind. Alleine würde ich mich da auch nicht drauf verlassen. Des weiteren kann auch so mancher User ein verdeckter Entwickler sein.



Wobei es auch oft genug Game-Tester gibt, die genauso sind.
Inzwischen kaufe ich selber keine Spielezeitschriften mehr. Mit jedem halbwegs ordentlichen Usertest habe ich mehr Spaß, da dort meist weniger sich auf Grafik etc versteift wird (sie Deus Ex)


----------



## Invisible_XXI (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Finde ich schon, wenn mir die ersten Bewegtbilder des Spiels ins Gesicht schreien "Yo, Console port, biatch!!!1", ich anschliessend in den Einstellungen Dinge wie Autoaim oder nur 3 Grafik-Presets entdecke etc. dann ist das für jemandem, dem eine gelungene Umsetzung auf dem PC zugesichert wurde vom Entwickler ein Schlag ins Gesicht.


 das spiel kann ja trotz all dieser punkte spaß machen / gut sein, meinst du nicht? aber ich hätte natürlich auch gern vernünftige pc-spiele und keinen faulen konsolenport  ich kann dich da also schon verstehen. nur bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig... entweder man schafft es darüber hinwegzusehen und trotzdem spaß zu haben, oder man regt sich ewig lange auf, kauft es nicht und hat keinen spaß, allerdings mit der hoffnung, dass der entwickler dies als zeichen sieht (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann)


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> das spiel kann ja trotz all dieser punkte spaß machen / gut sein, meinst du nicht? aber ich hätte natürlich auch gern vernünftige pc-spiele und keinen faulen konsolenport  ich kann dich da also schon verstehen. nur bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig... entweder man schafft es darüber hinwegzusehen und trotzdem spaß zu haben, oder man regt sich ewig lange auf, kauft es nicht und hat keinen spaß, allerdings mit der hoffnung, dass der entwickler dies als zeichen sieht (was ich mir kaum vorstellen kann)


 Naja, das Gameplay der Demo an sich .... nach 1 Std. stand meine Meinung: Call of Duty in Nanosuits. ^^

Egal, der Name hat das Spiel dann für mich doch gerettet, der Story wegen hab ich es dann doch gekauft bei Steam, TROTZ mieser Demo (und darum gings ja, das in einer Demo das vermeintlich beste gezeigt wird, was häufiger nicht der Fall ist ).


----------



## KrHome (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Spieletests in Zeitschriften sind nutzlos und oft das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie gedruckt sind, weil es sich bei einem Spiel nunmal um ein höchst subjektives Erlebnis handelt. 

Das sah aber nie anders aus. Von wegen in den 90ern war alles besser. Damals war man zwar nicht von der Werbung der Publisher abhängig, aber die Tests waren trotzdem genauso nutzlos. Wertungsunterschiede von 30+ Prozent für ein und dasselbe Spiel waren in verschiedenen Zeitschriften normal (Fanboy-Redakteur meets Hater-Redakteur). Am Ende wusste man genauso wenig, was man glauben sollte und nur Probespielen hat wirklich weiter geholfen.


----------



## exa (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



IconX schrieb:


> Kann die Kritik teilweise auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da sie meiner Meinung in gewisser Weise unpräzise ist. Ich denke, was er meint ist dass sich die meisten Zeitschriften vom Casualleser entfernen und sich eher einem "Fachpuplikum" zuwenden, die schon etwas tiefer in der Materie drin stecken und denen Fachbegriffe zur Technik usw. nicht mehr fremd sind.
> 
> Somit sollte er doch dann eigentlich dafür plädieren, dass diese Sparte durch neue Zeitschriften geschlossen wird, nicht dass sich diese auf die Spieleneulinge wieder hinzubewegen. Auch möchte ich in einem Spieletest keine Geschichte über das Spiel erzählt bekommen, sondern nur die Geschichte des Spiels - plus Informationen zur Technik, Gameplay und auch ein paar subjektive Gedanken. Zusätzliche Infos, wie zb. bei Deus Ex zum Stand der Technik bezüglich Cyborgs etc. sind dann etwas, was man dem Leser durch einen kleinen Infokasten bereitstellen kann, der dann für den Interessierten vllt. noch weitere Links beinhaltet - aber das reicht dann auch, schliesslich soll der Text ja auch noch eine gewisse Kürze und Präganz haben, und nicht abdriften.
> 
> Ist nur meine subjektive Meinung , von daher


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch!

Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn die sehr guten Fachzeitschriften verschwinden, um durch subjektives Gelaber und Geschichten hinter dem Spiel ersetzt zu werden? ich will wissen was ich kaufe! wie ich das finde ist meine Entscheidung, undganz ehrlich: Hintergrundgeschichten gehören in eine Special edition vom Spiel und nicht in eine Zeitschrift!
Ganz klar kann es nicht nur die Hardcore-Gamer geben und der Trend zum "nebenbei spielen" ist deutlich, aber dem muss nicht statt dessen Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt werden, sondern zusätzlich! PC Action geht ja in die Richtung, auch wenn der Versuch eher darin endet, das Niveau des Textes zu senken, sowie der Jugendsprache und Klischees zu verfallen, statt das Gesamtkonzept zu ändern...


----------



## Lorin (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Kann seine Kritik an der Branche nicht nachvollziehen. Da scheitert es schon am ersten Punkt. Videospiele SIND einfach Produkte.
Und fast alles was er kritisiert erwarte ich von einem Game-Test. Details, Technikinfos, all die Sachen die einfach zu mühsam sind um sie selbst herauszufinden. Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass ich mir eine Fachzeitschrift kaufe, einen Spieletest lese, und danach erstmal ins Internet muss um die Sachen zu recherchieren die alle weggelassen wurden.

Natürlich sollte ein DeusEX:HR nicht an DeusEx 1 gemessen werden. Aber welche Zeitschrift hat denn das bitte gemacht?
Die Zeitschriften haben sich doch über die Jahre massiv verändert. Da wird eine Spielspaßwertung abseits von Grafik und Sound Vergeben, Atmosphäre und Setting werden erläutert, es gibt Graphen wie sich der Spielspaß im Laufe des Spiels verändert. Alles Sachen die ich richtig und wichtig finde. Die Zeitschriften sollen sich gerne immer weiter entwickeln, aber wenn wir nur noch das vorfinden in Tests was ich aus Herrn Schmidts Text herauslese, dann bin ICH kein Kunde mehr Spielezeitschriften.


----------



## Patze (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*

Petra Fröhlich (Jahrgang 1974) Chefredakteurin von PC  Games, PC Games MMORE und play3 kontert nun: *Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiele. *


----------



## Lorin (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Patze schrieb:


> Petra Fröhlich (Jahrgang 1974) Chefredakteurin von PC  Games, PC Games MMORE und play3 kontert nun: *Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiele. *



Genau so ist es. Frau Fröhlich hat mit Ihrer Antwort voll ins Schwarze getroffen. Zumindest in meinen Augen


----------



## Charlie Harper (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Ich sags mal so: Die Kiddies, die sich regelmäßig ihre Ego-Shooter kaufen und nur auf Geballer aus sind, die lesen kaum Spielezeitschriften oder beschäftigen sich näher mit dem Thema. Die wollen einfach nur Ihr Call of Duty und gut ist. Gekauft, rein in die Xbox und sofort sind sie begeistert von der "Hammergrafik" und dem geilen Geballer. 

Da ist es doch ein Witz, dass viele Zeitschriften sich an solche Casual-Gamer richten. 

Naja, aber viele Spieleserien richten sich ja an diese Casual-Gamer. Bestes Beispiel ist ja CoD. Das trifft wohl genau in die Kerbe von Frau Fröhlich. 

Manchmal sieht man im MM solche Kiddies, regelrechte Gamer-Proleten. "Boah, Call of Duty ist so geil", "Crysis ist echt Hammer", "Alter, gib dir das". Wenn Ich da zufällig daneben stehe, denke Ich nur ""


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Mhhh ... ich hab jetzt mal ein etwas längeres Statement verfasst zum Thema, ist zu einem ausgewachsenen Blog mutiert : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...er-bloggt-1-spielejournalismus-quo-vadis.html


*Um Aufmerksamkeit buhl*


----------



## NCphalon (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Kannste noch Zeilenangaben reinmachen dass ich mir merken kann wo ich aufgehört hab?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Mh, ich such schon verzweifelt den Edit-Button, weil mir im Nachhinein ein paar Vertipper auffallen ... passiert halt beim Schnellschreiben, diese Wall of Text entstand grad in 'ner halben Stunde. xD


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Na ja, haben beide Recht mMn. Allerdings ist die Replik auf das Essay  nicht immer ehrlich. Beispiel: Natürlich ist ein grosser Spezialisierungsgrad vonnöten, aber wie kann es sein, dass der Spezialisierungsgrad so gross ist, dass kein Platz mehr für das "Drumherum" bleibt. Z.B. singen Gamestar, PC Games und 4Players Lobhymnen auf das neue MW3, es wird auf alle möglichen Details innerhalb des Spiels eingegangen, aber was ist mit der unverschämten Preispolitik von Activision? Was ist mit dem massiven Recycling (Engine, Texturen, Setting, Sound usw)? Was ist mit der ganzen Kritik an CoD, welche seit Monaten durch alle Foren hallt? Ich meine, darauf muss doch eingegangen werden wenn man den grossen Spezialisierungsgrad beim Testen mit hohen Spielepreisen rechtfertigt und meint ein Spiel den Wünschen entsprechend der Gamer-Community zu beurteilen. 

Ich zitiere mal aus der Replik: _Wir müssen deshalb aufpassen, dass wir die Prioritäten nicht aus dem  Blick verlieren: Eine Neuerscheinung für Playstation 3 oder Xbox 360 ist  mit immerhin 50 bis 70 Euro zu veranschlagen. Niemand sollte so  arrogant sein zu unterstellen, dass man angesichts einer solchen  Investition von einer möglichst präzisen Analyse absehen darf._ 

Viele Gamer, also die Leser solcher Tests, sehen Spiele eben doch als Kunstwerk und monieren die kommerzielle Ausschlachtung der Marke CoD, aber die Redaktionen lassen das völlig ausser acht und konzentrieren sich stur auf eine Schilderung von Inhalten ohne die Entwicklung der CoD-Serie kritisch zu hinterfragen oder wenigstens die Kritik der Gamer-Community miteinzubeziehen. Es wird von den Redaktionen nicht in einem grösseren Kontext reflektiert und das ist schwach. Ich stelle mir daher wirklich die Frage, ob die Spieletester fähige Kritiker für Gamer sind oder einfach Fachidioten im Dienste der Spieleindustrie.


----------



## Moetown (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Viele Gamer, also die Leser solcher Tests, sehen Spiele eben doch als Kunstwerk und monieren die kommerzielle Ausschlachtung der Marke CoD, aber die Redaktionen lassen das völlig ausser acht und konzentrieren sich stur auf eine Schilderung von Inhalten ohne die Entwicklung der CoD-Serie kritisch zu hinterfragen oder wenigstens die Kritik der Gamer-Community miteinzubeziehen. Es wird von den Redaktionen nicht in einem grösseren Kontext reflektiert und das ist schwach. Ich stelle mir daher wirklich die Frage, ob die Spieletester fähige Kritiker für Gamer sind oder einfach Fachidioten im Dienste der Spieleindustrie.


 
Naja,also nicht jedes Spiel ist ein Kunstwerk.Es wie bei den anderen Medien,Fernsehen oder Bücher.Da gibts auch sehr Gutes,aber auch sehr viel Schlechtes.Die Frage ist überdies,als was wir Spiele sehen - nur als Medium zu Unterhaltung,oder eventuell doch wie bei Büchern und Fernsehen auch als Medium für unterschiedliche Zwecke,z.B. Information oder Bildung.

Im Grunde stimme ich dir aber zu,es fehlt der Kontext bzw. er kommt meiner Meinung etwas zu kurz.Tests sollten noch mehr darauf eingehen,für welche Spielergruppe bzw. Genrefans (denn die kann man eben nicht einfach über einen Kamm scheren) ein Spiel geeignet ist,wie das Spiel im Vergleich zu einem etwaigen Vorgänger ist (denn darauf bezieht sich der potentielle Käufer in der Regel) und was das Spiel im Detail besser oder schlechter macht als andere Vertreter seines Genres.Dann sollten Dinge angesprochen werden,wie Kreativität oder nur Recycling,Preis-Leistungsverhältnis,üble Abzocke seitens des Herstellers wie z.B. bei CoD etc.
Dazu finde ich die Testnote als Punkte aus 100 eigentlich Blödsinn,objektiv(!) so fein bewerten ist meiner Meinung nach gar nicht möglich,da da viel zu sehr das subjektive Empfinden des Testers hineinspielt.Punkte aus 10 als Anhaltspunkt würde mehr Sinn machen.

Ich persönlich les mir allerdings kaum noch Spieletests durch.Grund ist zum einen,dass ich beim Kauf eines Produktes - nichts anderes sind Spiele - am ehesten der Kundenzufriedenheit vertraue (wie z.B. bei metacritics).Zum anderen sind es hanebüchene Tests wie die von Dragon Age 2 oder Wertungen wie die von Crysis 2 - da geht Vertrauen verloren.Dazu kommt,dass meiner Meinung nach - zumindest hier - das journalistische Niveau und die Sorgfalt im Vergleich zu früher abgenommen hat.Einige Artikel (nicht nur Tests) bewegen sich auf Bild-Niveau,was die Sprache anbelangt,zudem findet man oft Rechtschreibfehler.Darum informier ich mich eigentlich am ehesten in Foren,auf metacritics oder auf Fanseiten.

My 2 cents...


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Arme Redakteure!
Die behinderten Spiele, die sie testen müssen, machen es echt schwer, diesen Beruf zu lieben.

Früher gab es immer was Neues.
Heute gibt es immer das Gleiche, Konsolen-Einheits-Futter, Tracktor-Simulator, COD Fünfundsechszigtausenddreihundersiebenundachtzig, und ab und zu mal etwas, was aus der Masse herausragt.

Echt öde.
Was soll man da testen? Man könnte auch einfach auf den Test des Vorgängers verweisen, standardmäßig 5 Punkte abziehen und fertig is.
Eine neues Spiel ohne Vorgänger? Soll es ja noch geben. Aber meist echt mies.
Die Konsolen-Kiddies wollen nichts Anspruchvolles, daß würde sie überfordern...


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Ich gebe der guten Frau Froehlich Recht, aber ich denke, dass auch Herr Schmidt nicht unrecht hat. Die Sache ist leider nicht so einfach - man kann kein Hardcore-Gaming-Heft herausbringen, welches alles Notwendige bereits im Vorwege voraussetzt und dann erwarten, dass es massiv gekauft wird. Auch kann man ebensowenig veranschlagen, dass ein Spiel automatisch Kulturgut ist oder gar künstlerisch groß bemessen werden kann. Und ich gebe auch Moetown weitestgehend recht - ein Spiel wie COD oder Bulletstorm ist wohl kaum vergleichbar mit einem Spiel wie Deus Ex 3, welches auf einer anderen Ebene agiert. Grundsätzlich dienen Spiele gewiss nur der Unterhaltung, aber während eine Gruppe sich nur darauf auslegt und einfach nur Action liefert, geht die andere Gruppe eben etwas tiefer und beschäftigt sich mit tieferen Thematiken, die ebenso Unterhaltungswert bieten - nur eben auf einer anderen Basis.
Eine Bekannte von mir hat die Bewertungen von Spielen schon oft kritisiert. Es sei zu viel Subjektivität drin - nun, das muss man vielleicht so stehen lassen, denn immerhin kann man zwar gewisse Dinge, wie die Grafik vielleicht in ein Spektrum fassen und Bewerten, aber wenn man dann Spiele hat wie z.B. Crysis 1, welches (meiner Meinung nach) zu hohe Bewertungen bekommt, weil es kurzerhand nur an wenigen Dingen, die alles andere überragen, gemessen wird, dann läuft etwas gewalitg schief - und andere Spiele kommen zu kurz, obwohl sie vermutlich in mancher Hinsicht vielleicht sogar besser sind und alleine deswegen ein höheres Unterhaltungspotential haben. Davon aber ab zeigt sich vielleicht auch ein gewisser Trend im Verlangen der Leser - wenn nun wirklich alles Hinterfragt wird, was aus eigentlicher spielerischer Sicht uninteressant ist, dann läuft etwas falsch; Wenn kritisiert wird, dass es nur drei Waffen gibt, die für das eigentliche Spiel aber vollkommen ausreichen und nützlich sind, statt einer Hülle an Waffen, die kein Mensch nutzen wird, dann ergibt sich doch schon ein Manko; Kann man dies nun kritisieren oder sollte man es stattdessen neutral sehen? Oder vielleicht loben, weil es das Spiel nicht mit Unsinnigkeit überfüllt?
Vielleicht sollte man es daher ein wenig anders angehen und die Dinge lieber so darauf zuschneiden, dass man Dinge, die Vergleichbar sind, vergleicht und alles andere in eine Subjektive Sicht des Testers rückt - doch das macht es schwierig, da die Subjektivität bedeutet, den genauen Standpunkt des Testers zu kennen. Wenn er stetig Dinge als Gut bewertet, die er selbst Gut findet, welche aber für viele andere Mist sind, dann kommt die nächste Falle, in die man stolpern kann. Man kann schreiben "Grafik alá.... Sound wie.... Gameplay, Steuerung, etc...." aber all dies wäre dann ein reiner Vergleich, ein Messen mit einem Primus, welches die Matte hoch angelegt hat und vielleicht dafür sorgt, das alles andere heruntergeputzt wird, obwohl es vielleicht doch sehr solide ist. Mich hat es nicht gestört, dass die Grafik der Spiele nach Crysis 1 nicht an diesen Titel herangeragt haben - denn ich war trotzdem gut Unterhalten. Batman Arkham Asylum war ein wunderbares Spiel, das mir viel Spaß bereitet hat. The Elder Scrolls IV Oblivion hat bei mir auch schon über 200 Stunden Spielzeit auf dem Buckel - und das alles, weil es gut gemacht ist. Hier ist ein Vergleich vermutlich auch gar nicht möglich, denn während TESIV auf einer großen, offenen Welt basiert, sind Spiele wie Crysis auf die Levelpfade angewiesen - schon ist ein Vergleich was die Spielwelt anbelangt, nur noch schwer möglich. Aber hier kann man eine Analogie zum obrigen Beispiel bezüglich der Waffen ziehen: Ist es gut, dass man sich nur in den wichtigen Gebieten aufhält oder ist es vielleicht ein Manko, dass es keine große, frei erkundbare Welt gibt, wo man viele Sachen entdecken kann?
Man sieht, eine Wurzel, die alles genau erklärt und in einen für alle positiven Kontext zieht, kann man nicht ziehen. Tests sind Subjektiv; Und ebenso muss auch bei allen anderen behandelten Artikeln in einer Zeitschrift nun mal gelesen werden, dass es abgewogen werden muss, was man in das Heft hineinpackt und was nicht - ist es sinnvoll nur für Hardcore-Gamer zu schreiben oder sollte man die Casuals ebenso berücksichtigen? Wie kann ich einem Laien das Spiel erklären, der bisher vielleicht noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Games gemacht hat? Auch das sind wieder Schwierigkeiten. Vielleicht ist es nötig, an der einen Seite zu sparen, um die andere Seite auswachsen zu lassen - ich denke, am Besten trifft es sich am Ende in der Mitte, die alle umfässt, aber nicht zu sehr auf eine Seite eingeht.


----------



## unterseebotski (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Naja, vielleicht liegts auch einfach am Alter? Der Herr Schmidt ist ja Jahrgang 77 (so wie ich) und zählt damit zu den Ü30-Gamern.
Zumindest mir geht es so: wenn ich hin und wieder in Spielezeitschriften blättere, kann ich mich mit der dort verwendeten Sprache und den Sprüchen nicht mehr ohne Weiteres anfreunden. Ich zähle wohl nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe dieser Zeitschriften. Aber wieso sollte ich dem Medium die Schuld geben, wenn ich seiner Zielgruppe entwachsen bin?
Viele Games die ich spiele dürfen wegen Jugendschutzgründen dort nicht mal erwähnt werden. 

Kurze reviews aus dem Internet reichen mir dagegen aus, falls ich mich für ein Game interessiere, meist interessiert mich aber eher, ob es noch auf meinem System läuft.
Und das kann ich auch in der PCGH oder auf pcgh.de lesen...


----------



## Bumblebee (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester*



Patze schrieb:


> Petra Fröhlich kontert: *Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiele. *



Volltreffer  - hab ich ihr auch geschrieben


----------



## exa (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, ich such schon verzweifelt den Edit-Button, weil mir im Nachhinein ein paar Vertipper auffallen ... passiert halt beim Schnellschreiben, diese Wall of Text entstand grad in 'ner halben Stunde. xD


 
du triffst im Grunde den Nagel auf den Kopf, und trotzdem gebe ich dir nicht Recht. Warum? Weil die Spielebewertung in Magazinen nicht das leisten kann was du ansprichst (den subjektiven Gefallen einschätzen), und das einzig richtige tut: die objektiven Dinge abarbeitet. Dies dient dem geneigten Leser als *grobe* Einschätzung eines Spieles. Wer wirklich glaubt, eine 87 wäre besser als eine 85, der sollte dringend seine Medienkompetenzen prüfen!!!
Wie soll der Redakteur denn auch nur im Ansatz subjektive Dinge in seinem Artikel behandeln, ohne nicht mind. 80% der Leserschaft auf den Schlips zu treten? Der Spieler muss entscheiden, ob er ein Spiel gut findet oder nicht, das kann ihm keiner abnehmen! Selbst wenn herausragende Dinge im Spiel es doch deutlich mehr "Kunst" enthalten lassen als ein CoD, so wird dies auch gewürdigt!
Man müsste halt nur mal den Artikel komplett lesen, und dann findet man auch Passagen wie "Wer ein xy Spiel liebte, der sollte sich dieses Spiel unbedingt mal anschauen" oder "Der Geheimtipp blabla kann zwar nicht durch Grafik und Geschichte glänzen, ist dennoch mind. 2 Blicke wert, weil..."

Wer den Fließtext nicht liest, und nur auf die Wertungstabelle schaut, ist selber schuld! 

Und nicht anders läuft es mit Filmkritiken auch! Da steht zwar keine Endnote hintendran, aber da geht es genau so auf die Einzelheiten: Wie tiefgründig ist die Story, wie groß sind die Explosionen, wie schnell wird geschnitten, wie gut sind die Effekte, wie gut agieren die Schauspieler, und dann gibts eine persönliche Einschätzung des Kritikers, der Vergleiche zieht... "ist nicht gerade ein Actionfeuerwerk eines Micheal Bay, aber durchaus sehenswert"
oder "Wer _Freundschaft Plus_ mochte, wird sich auch _Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen_ nicht entgehn lassen wollen"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Naja Spieletests lese ich schon um mir einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen, den Rest besorgt dann notfalls die Demo. Bei manchen Games lohnt sich das tiefe reinknien nicht da es die ewige Wiederkehr des immergleichen wäre. Ich kann am leichtesten auf die Videos verzichten


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Ich habe mir mal die Kommentare der letzten zwei Seiten auf der SPIEGEL.de zu dem Artikel durchgelesen.

Ich bin GENAU derselben Meinung:


> Tut mir leid, Frau Chefredakteurin,
> 
> aber Sie haben mit ihrem Alter auch die Lust am zocken verloren, auch  wenn Sie sich vielleicht noch jeden Tag beruflich bedingt mit einem  Spiel rumquälen müssen.
> 
> ...


(Quelle)

Zum Glück gibt's noch GameOne, 3DCenter und PCGH. Alle anderen habe ich längst aufgegeben.

_*Ich vermisse die ASM!!!*_

Habe gerade wenig Zeit und konnte mir die Kommentar hier leider nicht auch noch vollständig durchlesen, aber das Thema wird auch in ähnlicher Form gerade in PCGHX-Forum diskutiert.

Gruss LD
(Ein Hoch auf BugMeNot, vielleicht checkt's ja einer *fg*)


----------



## Patze (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Auch auf PC Games wird "rege" diskutiert. Auch Petra Fröhlich selbst meldet sich im Forum zu Wort.


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Meine Meinung ist wenn jemand wirklich als Spieletester gelten sollte müsste es ein Gamedesigner sein oder einehemealiger Gamedesigner die unabhängig sind, das wären kompetente Leute das wären genau die die wissen wie was funktioniert und warum. Da kann auch Frau Fröhlich singen wie sie will...


----------



## exa (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Warum sollte es so sein? du willst doch wissen wie es für den Spieler ist, und nicht wie es für ein Entwickler ist...


----------



## Veriquitas (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mehr Geist bitte, liebe Games-Tester. UPDATE: Petra Fröhlich kontert!*

Entwickler sind Spieler...


----------



## Patze (26. September 2011)

*AW: Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung*

Ich denke das passt zu dem Thema:

"Doom" -Erfinder Carmack - "Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung"

_"Es trifft mich mehr, wenn ein Rezensent eines meiner Spiele verreißt."_ (Carmack)


----------



## Charlie Harper (26. September 2011)

*AW: Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung (OA: Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiel*

Der Titel der News ist zu lang. Hättest du nicht irgendwas schreiben können wie: "Spiegel-Inverview mit John Carmack - Spiele entwickeln ist einfacher als Raketenforschung. "

Um was geht es in der User-News eigentlich? Um Spieletests oder das Carmack-Interview?


----------



## Nico Bellic (26. September 2011)

*AW: Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung (OA: Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiel*

Carmack hat sicher recht, daß Computerspiele nicht gerade einfach herzustellen sind. Einen Vergleich zur Forschung, zumal zur Raketenforschung, würde ich jedoch nicht wagen. Forschen und etwas auf Grundlage verganener Forschungen herzstellen sind eben zwei Paar Schuhe.

Aber durch Carmacks Aussage wissen wir, warum viele Spiele heutzutage so Kacke sind: Es ist Massenware, die oft herzlos hingehämmert wurde.


----------



## spionkaese (26. September 2011)

*AW: Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung (OA: Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiel*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Carmack hat sicher recht, daß Computerspiele nicht gerade einfach herzustellen sind. Einen Vergleich zur Forschung, zumal zur Raketenforschung, würde ich jedoch nicht wagen. Forschen und etwas auf Grundlage verganener Forschungen herzstellen sind eben zwei Paar Schuhe.
> 
> Aber durch Carmacks Aussage wissen wir, warum viele Spiele heutzutage so Kacke sind: Es ist Massenware, die oft herzlos hingehämmert wurde.


 Das wusste ich vorher schon *hust*COD*hust*


----------



## poiu (26. September 2011)

*AW: Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung (OA: Nicht die Kritiken sind platt, aber viele Spiel*



> Doom-Erfinder Carmack - Computerspiele zu entwickeln ist anspruchsvoller als Raketenforschung



hmm also mir sind einige seiner SPiele Projekte schon bekannt, aber keiner seiner Raketenprojekte, wie kann er denn sonst denn vergleich anstellen?


----------

